# I think this board is officially done



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The traffic is nothing what it used to be. Posters are dropping like flies. And ABM got banned, what for? Funny thing is, it was the most hoppin board around when we were the crappiest, now we have a future and can't get anyone to post..eh


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

I totally agree. It's just not the same, which is unfortunate because I really did enjoy it. I think most people have discovered S2, where people who used to post here now reside. I'll probably continue to check both boards, but it seems that the people who are really active (i.e. create threads) often do so in both locations. 

Kind of a bummer. I'll be around...if for no other reason than my spontaneous reaction to start typing www.basketballboards.net in my browser.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

nothing ever stays the same


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

i dont want this thread to get banned, but pm me this "s2" website please


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

This place is a ghost town!


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

PM me the S2 website too please.


----------



## Entity (Feb 21, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> The traffic is nothing what it used to be. Posters are dropping like flies. And ABM got banned, what for? Funny thing is, it was the most hoppin board around when we were the crappiest, now we have a future and can't get anyone to post..eh


To quote your avatar, R.I.P. BBF Blazer Forum.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

is there one main reason why this so many others have left this place..I am out of the loop?


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

MAS, when you find out, let me know.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

hey WD....i'll pm you the site we all are on now if you want to join


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

I would like to know it too... Thanks!


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

MAS RipCity said:


> hey WD....i'll pm you the site we all are on now if you want to join


Same!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn, people still asking why ABM got banned..

Well anyway, yea you're right - this board got real quiet, real quick..


----------



## axs31 (Jul 5, 2006)

The whole thing is reminiscent of the exodus from Fanhome in 2003. Is it gonna be like this, that every 5 years or so this community moves on to another site because of some strange reason? Back then it was Loyalty4Life, quite ironically, I wonder who was leading the pack this time?

Please, someone PM me the link to the new site.


----------



## NWDJ (Mar 29, 2008)

please PM me the "s2" site as well.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

I would apprecieate it if somebody also pm'd me the s2 web address. Thanks.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

I will take a PM.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'll take a PM before this thread gets locked....


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

HurraKane212 said:


> I'll take a PM before this thread gets locked....


Ditto.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

edit: nevermind, found it easily on my own lol


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I would also like a PM of this site.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS, please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Wow! This site really IS dead. I wake up this morning to get my daily Blazers fix and the ONLY thread with any new posts is the one full of people asking for PMs with a link to another site. If the mods lock this thread, there will be ZERO activity in this forum - something I never thought I'd see.

I'm normally resistant to change. I was one of the last holdouts on the old ESPN board after they screwed up the format. It took me a year and a half to give up that board and head over here. It looks like the transition will be much faster this time.

BNM


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

This isn't the first time everyone migrated... and it will not be the last. Pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------

